# Headboard Fabric



## Swayne (Jan 27, 2011)

I am currently building this headboard but having trouble finding a material for the headboard. I live in a very rural area with no fabric shops so i am looking at online retailers and having them send me swatches but still havent found anything I like. Does anyone have any idea what type of fabric this is? If not I am looking for something white (vinyl preferably) but I want something smooth (no bumps or lines). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool look. 

I don't know what the fabric is, but have you considered a very high quality, high thread count sheet?

It should give you enough fabric without having to worry about seams.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd go with a medium to heavier fabric, like poplin. If it were me, I'd stay away from vinyl though. I might also treat it with Scotchguard, since the thought of keeping that white clean makes me cringe!

Are there buttons inside those indentions?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice headboard!

I think if you stayed with fabric rather than vinyl you would get a better look. I think that the fabric in the picture may be a cotton sateen which is a heavier fabric with a sheen to it. 

I also have an upholstered headboard that I made, and I used a faux suede fabric. 

You can use also a crushed velvet for a luxurious look. 
I have heard people using shower curtains in a colour or pattern that you like. Also drapery panels can be used. The sky is the limit....

Good luck!


----------

